# Alone & Bored in Red Sea?



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

I will be going to Egypt (Red Sea) in 2011 however as I am going alone it will be daunting and challenging.

I am looking to hear from anyone in the Red Sea area or looking to go to on their own who is willing to share experiences, concerns and planning via PM.

I am not looking for a romantic encounter, just someone positive to network / chat with and share the realities of living or moving Sharm

It's a big step...and a welcome break to see "You have got mail :clap2:


----------



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Horus

Are you going to Sharm though? Im going to Hurghada on my own in Jan for a week, eek!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Emz000 said:


> Hi Horus
> 
> Are you going to Sharm though? Im going to Hurghada on my own in Jan for a week, eek!


Yes I am moving on my own I prefer Sharm however anywhere in the Red Sea is nice

7 days holiday on your own is nothing compared to moving, the time will go very quick


----------



## samantha.t (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi 

I moved here on my own and don't have any regrets.

The best advice i can give is don't just network with the brits. Although some of the brits have been here for several years it doesn't compare to networking with Egyptian business owners/managers.

As long as you have savings or a way to make money here you'll be fine.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

samantha.t said:


> Hi
> 
> I moved here on my own and don't have any regrets.
> 
> ...


So true, and the more you meet the easier you'll find making real friends. It's great getting to know all nationalities. I moved here on my own too.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

HORUS.. I am sure that you will make a lots of friends once you get there .
Don't worry be happy


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Since I am going in 6 - 8 weeks I have decided to bump this thread once as I wish to make as many friends as possible and to give me a bit of focus.

I am just cleaning out the bedroom and loft to keep my mind occupied as it's a depressing day

My wife wanted answers yesterday she got them, not the response however she expected or had hoped for c'est la vie


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

Horus said:


> Since I am going in 6 - 8 weeks I have decided to bump this thread once as I wish to make as many friends as possible and to give me a bit of focus.
> 
> I am just cleaning out the bedroom and loft to keep my mind occupied as it's a depressing day
> 
> My wife wanted answers yesterday she got them, not the response however she expected or had hoped for c'est la vie


My Bar and restaurant should be open in January Horus so come and say hi and we'll have a chat. Jonny


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to butt in here and say

Don't even think about asking it's name or where it is Horus cos I will delete lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

JonnyW said:


> My Bar and restaurant should be open in January Horus so come and say hi and we'll have a chat. Jonny


I don't need to wear leather and have a secret code word to get in do I ?


----------



## Sunnygirl2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I moved here a year ago. Im happy to give you any advice/help you need about visas, places to go, how to do things, legalities, buying property/renting etc. I found out most things - the hard way but am now confident I have the right information rather than the various incorrect information many will offer - albeit with the best of intentions! Im a practising english lawyer so my way is that if i dont know the right answer I will tell you rather than guess!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sunny Lawyer said:


> Hi, I moved here a year ago. Im happy to give you any advice/help you need about visas, places to go, how to do things, legalities, buying property/renting etc. I found out most things - the hard way but am now confident I have the right information rather than the various incorrect information many will offer - albeit with the best of intentions! Im a practising english lawyer so my way is that if i dont know the right answer I will tell you rather than guess!!


Thank you for your kind offer.

Yes I have heard of "Egyptian intentions" before I am quite saavy and normally it's an Egyptian slimeball who has a woman wrapped around his finger's he has brainwashed or going to brainwash who worships him. Are you also one of the "good" muslims who would never do any wrong because it would put fire in your children's belly?

By all means contact me if you are European because I have heard and seen it all and believe me it washes a bit thin 

If your Egyptian however I would not trust you

Sorry if that causes offence I say it like it is.

I noticed how you put your skype ID up there as well I am sure if your trolling for business you won't get far here unless you pay to advertise.


----------



## Sunnygirl2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Horus said:


> Thank you for your kind offer.
> 
> Yes I have heard of "Egyptian intentions" before I am quite saavy and normally it's an Egyptian slimeball who has a woman wrapped around his finger's he has brainwashed or going to brainwash who worships him. Are you also one of the "good" muslims who would never do any wrong because it would put fire in your children's belly?
> 
> ...


I think my own best intentions seem to have been misunderstood. I am born and bred english and a qualified lawyer but i left england for a nicer life with my son and settled here one year ago. I dont practise egyptian law at all and so am not looking for business !! I use skype to keep in touch with my friends and family thats all! Im just a normal person who was offering some help as I was indeed grateful to those who gave it to me when i arrived here . Nothing more than that was intended. Good luck.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

Thanks and please accept my apologies and welcome aboard here - that's great since you are an ex-pat there and English you can see where I am coming from I have just sent you a PM please get back to me I have just given you some rep for trying to be helpful


----------



## redsea (Jan 10, 2011)

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be going to Egypt (Red Sea) in 2011 however as I am going alone it will be daunting and challenging.
> 
> ...


Are you at the Red Sea or not yet . I a live in Sahel hashish and will be leaving tomorrow for 2 months to the other part of the world.
Will be back for 6 months and then the Lord Knows.
But so far I am confused are you in Sharm or still in England?
REDSEA


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

redsea said:


> Are you at the Red Sea or not yet . I a live in Sahel hashish and will be leaving tomorrow for 2 months to the other part of the world.
> Will be back for 6 months and then the Lord Knows.
> But so far I am confused are you in Sharm or still in England?
> REDSEA


I leave shortly for Sharm and will leave most networking for face to face rather than any extensive email or PM dialogue, however welcome any brief PM's as introductions.

Sadly I will be on my lonesome however will try to be pro-active to make friends.


----------



## Move to Nabq (Jan 22, 2011)

Horus said:


> I leave shortly for Sharm and will leave most networking for face to face rather than any extensive email or PM dialogue, however welcome any brief PM's as introductions.
> 
> Sadly I will be on my lonesome however will try to be pro-active to make friends.


**************
Hi Horus

I noticed one of you last post's a while back. Here is our dilema... My Boyfriend and I of 10 years (We are a gay couple)... have purchased property in Sunny Lakes and will be ready by Summer 2011. Knowing that Homosexuals aren't much tolerated in most places never mind in Africa and Middle East, we had thought that it was very much a keep yourself to yourself kind of living. But after reading that Neighbours shop each other is they suspect you of being gay.... we are now regreting our purchase a bit to say the least. 

I'm directly saying your gay by the way and dont wish to offend you if thats they way its coming over on this post, but going on the post you put on a while back you might have some clue as what to expect!

its fair to say we have been to Sharm many many times and never had any problems about our sexuality, but at the same time we dont wear on display either for everyone to know.

Thanks
from both of us...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Move to Nabq said:


> **************
> Hi Horus
> 
> I noticed one of you last post's a while back. Here is our dilema... My Boyfriend and I of 10 years (We are a gay couple)... have purchased property in Sunny Lakes and will be ready by Summer 2011. Knowing that Homosexuals aren't much tolerated in most places never mind in Africa and Middle East, we had thought that it was very much a keep yourself to yourself kind of living. But after reading that Neighbours shop each other is they suspect you of being gay.... we are now regreting our purchase a bit to say the least.
> ...


Don't want to put you off but this is a Muslim country, though sharm doesn't seem so.
LGBT rights in Egypt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia bat


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Public displays of affection are frowned upon here anyway, so avoid that and you'll be ok.


----------

